# Advice: What to use for algae control on nano-planted tank



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, so I need some advice on what to get to help control algae in my nano planted tank.

6g Fluval Edge
AC20
Eco-complete substrate, 1 piece of driftwood
Anubas + Java fern (I know, nothing special, but they do it for me)
Livestock: 1 male VT betta, 4 harlequin rasboras, 2 white cloud minnows

Not really getting algae on the plants (that I can see or yet), but I'm getting some on the glass.

What can I add that is appropriate for the tank size? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

_"Rule 4: Before making a new post, please use the search function to make sure a similar post was not already made. We reserve the right to lock threads that already exist." - BCA Rule Handbook, http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/site-rules-2782/

_It would help us help you if you give us a description of the algae, blue? green? red? orange? yellow? brown? hairy? spotted?

Have a read through on the following pre-categorized and organized items:
Get rid of Brown Algae/Diatom: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...3/how-get-rid-brown-algae-diatom-bloom-27928/
Get rid of Green Water Algae: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...hting-13/how-get-rid-green-water-algae-28077/
Get rid of fuzzy stuff on old driftwood: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...-get-rid-fuzzy-stuff-new-old-driftwood-28112/
Get rid of Green Spot Algae: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/getting-rid-green-spot-algae-14196/
Get rid of Black Brush Algae: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...lic-enemy-1-black-brush-algae-how-fight-2286/

Referenced from:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/prob...rs-please-read-forum-rules-quick-links-24774/


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

what colour is this algae?


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

Jobber: Thanks for the heads up! I did try a search but could not find a satisfactory answer for my particular situation. I am looking for a recommendation for an invert or fish control method for a small tank that would co-exist with the betta. I'll keep searching though 

The algae is a brown film showing up in patches on the glass.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's a brown film, it sounds like diatoms. Otocinclus should be betta safe.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

and bristlenose pleco.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

I have considered Oto's, but would a group of 3 be too many for the tank? (I know they like to be kept in groups)


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

PurpleMonkey said:


> Jobber: Thanks for the heads up! I did try a search but could not find a satisfactory answer for my particular situation. I am looking for a recommendation for an invert or fish control method for a small tank that would co-exist with the betta. I'll keep searching though
> 
> The algae is a brown film showing up in patches on the glass.


http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/how-get-rid-brown-algae-diatom-bloom-27928/


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

What "flavour" of bristlenose pleco would you recommend? I thought they would get too large for my tank


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

PurpleMonkey said:


> What "flavour" of bristlenose pleco would you recommend? I thought they would get too large for my tank


For a 6gallon, i would get 1 baby bnp(bristlenose) about 1" and let it help clean the tank up. Once it's done it's job cleaning your diatom outbreak and grows too big, sell it to another member.

But what's most important is to figure out why you have the diatom breakout and re mediate the source of the outbreak. Diatoms isn't that big of a deal, I still get it from time to time; so don't fret too much about it. It can easily be cleaned off by your hand or with the help of otocinclus or bnp. One otocinlcus is suffice in a 6 gallon tank.

If you choose, you can keep rare and fancy otocinclus like zebra oto or vampire oto. But a regular oto will do just as good a job.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a nerite snail that keeps my nano clean. There were originaly three but two crawled out, so I would advise a tight cover.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

edge has a fully closed lid which would be good for nerites but i think if you control your feeding and lighting one oto should do the job.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

PurpleMonkey said:


> Hi, so I need some advice on what to get to help control algae in my nano planted tank.
> 
> 6g Fluval Edge
> AC20
> ...


I was having similiar problems with my 5.5g planted tank. I bought 3 Nerite snails and 3 Ottos. Algea was all gone in 3 days. I agree Ottos should be in a group. I often find all 3 just hangging out side by side on a leaf or the glass. My tank is pretty much the same size as yours. 3 Ottos would be your max. They are efficient little cleaners. Also you can use a glass cleaner/scrubber if you dont have one already. The best one is the Magfloat Brand.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

if you have another tank just scoop up like 4-6 baby bristlenoses and slowly remove them as the algae problem comes in check, if you dont have another tank, go the snail route,i dunno that would be my suggestion, bn plecos are my go to pleco and its not like you can have too many of them , and if your like me there is always a bigger tank they can go in after ,


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

My bigger tank (while still a nano) is SW... bnp not so good in there


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

normally dish are not the solution to an outbreak of most algaes, they just help mitigate certain algaes in stable well balanced tanks, always best to fix the problem than try to cover it up. In almost all cases the issue is too long light cycle or lights to strong for your nutrient levels in the tank


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a planted 6g edge as well. I have just one oto and he does great. My lights are on too long tho as well. Just too lazy to crawl under the kitchen table to reset the timer. In my edge I also have 3 small Cory's 1 glass shrimp and 12 galaxy rasbora.


----------

